# Model Release Forms / Contract for Three-Way collaboration involving my LLC



## mickben (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all - 

I will be facilitating photoshoots through my LLC and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations around contracting / due diligence.  

I'll be working with a photographer and a model.  They will be doing the shoot and providing photos to me for me to distribute on my channels.  I don't mind not owning copyright, but I do want distribution rights.  I don't know much about the legalese here.  No money is being exchanged yet - but in the future one or more parties may be paid.  

All parties are open to anything - I just want to make sure I've done everything properly and professionally.  Hopefully without dumping capital on a lawyer.  

Has anyone ever shot with this structure before?  Any advice on documentation I need?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 6, 2016)

Dump the capital on a lawyer.  Any legal advice you get through the internet won't be worth the bandwidth it took to post.


----------



## Designer (Jun 6, 2016)

Lawyers like it when you dump capital on them.


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2016)

California has some of the most involved model release laws because California is home to many industries that use models for commercial purposes.

So +47 on - consult a qualified attorney.


----------



## mickben (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone   Will do.


----------

